# Stump grinders



## kinburn (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm new to this site, but for the past few years I have been doing the stump grinder rental thing, its time I guess to buy my own. it will either be a brush bandit 2150 or a vermeer sc252, does any know if there is a site that has compared either model or should I be looking at another model. I limited by choices by the number of dealers in my area of what I can choose. Any help would be appreciated. Both have good products as I have had both vermeer and brush bandit chippers in my fleet.

cheers


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome, fellow Ontarian.
The grand sum total of my stump grinding wisdom (acquired through tribulation) is with my venerable Rayco 1625, which I would happily divorce, except it has no residual value, and it still gets abused maybe 6 X / year.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Dec 14, 2012)

kinburn said:


> I'm new to this site, but for the past few years I have been doing the stump grinder rental thing, its time I guess to buy my own. it will either be a brush bandit 2150 or a vermeer sc252, does any know if there is a site that has compared either model or should I be looking at another model. I limited by choices by the number of dealers in my area of what I can choose. Any help would be appreciated. Both have good products as I have had both vermeer and brush bandit chippers in my fleet.
> 
> cheers



Welcome,,,,I have owned both, the bandit 2150 would be my choice....

Bob....


----------



## kinburn (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks guys I myself prefer 4 wheels on a stumper rather then three or one that comes out of a backpack.


----------



## PassionForTrees (Dec 24, 2012)

I used to grind with a 34 hp machine and stepped up to a 66 diesel. OH man what a difference, it took the smaller grinder to get me where Im at now with the rayco rg super 50, grinding stumps now is like a dream, and using greenteeth 1100 series cant find a better way to go. I bought the unit used for $18000. sold my smaller one for 5000. Best thing I ever did. I dont hate grinding now I actually look forward to it as it is always impressive to see just how fast it all goes by by! sometimes you have to start small to get upgrades to go larger. if you can start off right now to a larger diesel machine.... I recommend doing just that! save yourself alot of time and headaches. Just my opinion, spending your money! MerryChristmas happy shopping.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 26, 2012)

Kinburn

PM sent.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 26, 2012)

i've been using the rayco rg1631 and rg1635 gas self propelled grinders for the past couple of years and really like them. View attachment 269816
View attachment 269817


The 1635 is just a bit more HP and also 2-speed travel. otherwise, they're very similar yet about 30% more productive than the 25hp kohler on a 1625 or a vermeer 252. With whatever size or model you get, if you go with two wheel hydraulic steering vs a single manual steering wheel, it will be much easier to control and steer than the tricycle machines.

One more point to consider: a 25-35hp gas machine weighs around 1100-1300lb. larger diesel machines weigh quite a bit more which can be an issue if you do a lot of grinding on irrigated turf or in landscape beds like I do - bigger machines are more apt to leave ruts when you take off the dual wheels to get into tight spaces. Horsepower vs accessibility is always the tradeoff one has to consider as well as start up cost and maintenance.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Dec 26, 2012)

i run a morbark d52 and just bought a bandit 2550 xp both are hydrastatic . wont buy another machine with belts. both are deisel and 4x4 . wouldnt waste my time with a vermeer 252 been there and done the one wheel for steering


----------



## stumper63 (Dec 26, 2012)

Lawson's,

Keep us posted on how the 2550XP with the diesel performs for you. What is Bandit getting for the setup you have? Did you get the remote?

Thanks,
Stumper63


----------



## lawson's tree s (Dec 26, 2012)

didn't get the remote, paid around 33,000 for the machine alot of nice features. 44 hp kubota deisel. the morbark i got a remote for . i will keep you guys posted. looks like they really did their homework.


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 27, 2012)

+1,
I've used the big rayco's for years and never ad them in a dealers shop... Order the parts and have them shipped 





PassionForTrees said:


> I used to grind with a 34 hp machine and stepped up to a 66 diesel. OH man what a difference, it took the smaller grinder to get me where Im at now with the rayco rg super 50, grinding stumps now is like a dream, and using greenteeth 1100 series cant find a better way to go. I bought the unit used for $18000. sold my smaller one for 5000. Best thing I ever did. I dont hate grinding now I actually look forward to it as it is always impressive to see just how fast it all goes by by! sometimes you have to start small to get upgrades to go larger. if you can start off right now to a larger diesel machine.... I recommend doing just that! save yourself alot of time and headaches. Just my opinion, spending your money! MerryChristmas happy shopping.


----------



## treevet (Dec 27, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> i've been using the rayco rg1631 and rg1635 gas self propelled grinders for the past couple of years and really like them. View attachment 269816
> View attachment 269817
> 
> 
> ...



I am a couple of years into my little 27 hp 1100 lb Dingo stumper and we have made thousands of dollars with it and done hundreds and hundreds of stumps. I wouldn't own it without my 65 hp Vermeer that mostly sits in the lot and we maybe do some too big for this little machine ...but ...when the Dingo loader is on the job, so is the stumper and it is so quick on and off and around the yard even if not fast on a big say 40" stump. It will do 30 inchers while smoking a cigarette with one hand. We love it and keep it razor sharp and can change a side of a tooth in about 15 minutes...has 3 sides. Tooth change not much longer.

View attachment 270015


----------



## kinburn (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks guys, I'm really looking for one that will fit in back yards through gates that is why I'm looking for one that is no wider then 36 inches, I considered Rayco but the nearest service center is like 4 - 5 hours away I know that most of them come with the Kohler motors and we basically do all the servicing our selves as long as we can get parts I don't like supporting them courier companies so that I can get parts there is a reason why they can afford to buy 747 jets.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 27, 2012)

kinburn said:


> thanks guys, I'm really looking for one that will fit in back yards through gates that is why I'm looking for one that is no wider then 36 inches, I considered Rayco but the nearest service center is like 4 - 5 hours away I know that most of them come with the Kohler motors and we basically do all the servicing our selves as long as we can get parts I don't like supporting them courier companies so that I can get parts there is a reason why they can afford to buy 747 jets.



my rayco dealer is 4 hours away as well (same as the vermeer dealer) but that doesn't stop me from using their product. my local lawnmower shop can work on the engine and do almost any other repairs as well if I don't have the time. repairs are minimal though if you just do the maintenance and parts are easy enough to get shipped from the dealer.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 28, 2012)

The rayco dealer i get parts from is around 2 hours away. They have most of the parts i want shipped direct to me from the factory. Dont try to figure out rayco factory shipping costs. One time they charge you $40 for a small little part that comes in a 6"x 6" x 6" box that weighs 4 lbs. The next time you order a cutting wheel, bearings, and lots of heavy stuff and they only charge you $30. I dont get it, neither does the dealer.


----------



## kinburn (Dec 28, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> The rayco dealer i get parts from is around 2 hours away. They have most of the parts i want shipped direct to me from the factory. Dont try to figure out rayco factory shipping costs. One time they charge you $40 for a small little part that comes in a 6"x 6" x 6" box that weighs 4 lbs. The next time you order a cutting wheel, bearings, and lots of heavy stuff and they only charge you $30. I dont get it, neither does the dealer.



If I buy new and the machine needs warranty work, I'm expected to bring the machine back to the dealer or they send a tech out my way (4 hours) someone has to pay for that. I understand the $30 and $40 thing but if I can avoid paying that I will and instead buy some cheap beer. I contacted the Rayco dealer in the Toronto area but its a little too far for me, unless it was a great deal.


----------



## jmfe (Jan 28, 2013)

*brush bandit 2550xp prices*

Any one buy one how much for one w/ remote??????????


----------



## Stumpy0047 (Feb 7, 2013)

*another alternative..........portable*

Another alternative to getting into smaller spaces is the Magnum by Alpine Machine. It weighs about 88lbs and will grind most any size stump. It would be a good addition to getting into rough hard to get at spots.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 7, 2013)

Stumpy0047 said:


> Another alternative to getting into smaller spaces is the Magnum by Alpine Machine. It weighs about 88lbs and will grind most any size stump. It would be a good addition to getting into rough hard to get at spots.



If you got all week to grind a stump. To each there own, but i dont get why anyone would want one of them except to grind a stump in the middle of a deck.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 7, 2013)

I owned a Vermeer SC252. Now I have a SC372. Huge huge difference. Unless you are the one grinding I don't think you can pay someone else and make money with a little grinder. The bigger grinders are 3 or more times faster. With pay plus workers comp that far out weighs the cost of owning a bigger machine. As long as you are somewhat busy. As was stated previously the bigger grinder actually makes grinding stumps pleasureable. I'm swithching to the greenteeth soon too. Excited for that!

Mike


----------



## PassionForTrees (Feb 11, 2013)

When I used to sharpen the rayco superteeth, I thought I was so cool, that I figured out a way to save me money by not having to buy new teeth all the time. Over the years I have switched to Greenteeth and at first used the 900 series due to that being the suggested size for my Rayco super RG50 66 HP stump eating animal. I was breaking teeth and not knowing it, then I was wrecking the pockets, so on any given job I was losing Pocket and teeth costs.... I changed over to the 1100 series and I haven in over 2 years lost a single pocket. and sharpened the greenteeth so much faster and easier and lost only ONE TOOTH in over 2 years, just got done grinding an up rooted monster that took me 33 minutes complete. I get into the gates by spending 2 minutes to take the extra tires off so it will fit into the 36 inch gate. I rarely ever have to take the double tire off, but it's there and I can get in small areas with the big power. I really cant see a better way to go... I still have like 2 sets of extra pockets just in case and a #### load of extra Teeth and dont see me using them for a long time. Happy Grinding everyone!


----------



## stump grinder (Aug 12, 2013)

Must be that you dont have Rocks in the soil. I had the 900 on my rayco 1645 and had problems. Tons of rock here in northern NY. Broken bolts mostly and carbide chips or comes off all together. I ended up going to leonardi pin teeth but still have carbide issues. That's great service out of that cutter package. Glad its working so well for you.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Aug 12, 2013)

stump grinder said:


> Must be that you dont have Rocks in the soil. I had the 900 on my rayco 1645 and had problems. Tons of rock here in northern NY. Broken bolts mostly and carbide chips or comes off all together. I ended up going to leonardi pin teeth but still have carbide issues. That's great service out of that cutter package. Glad its working so well for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2



I hit rocks all the time. I just dont try to grind through them. I look and if they are big try to pry them out sso I dont beat the crap out of my pockets and teeth.


----------



## PassionForTrees (Aug 12, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I hit rocks all the time. I just dont try to grind through them. I look and if they are big try to pry them out sso I dont beat the crap out of my pockets and teeth.



Yep....Common Sence still needed while grinding!! I am in very Rocky soils here in CT. 1100 series Greenteeth is the way to go. Very different from the 900 series as stated in my last post. Common Sence will take you a long way.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Sep 8, 2013)

*Stumpgrinders ananomus*

I have run a few I have owned a few and I have sold everything except my Carltons..... Because they work so well
I base My decision to own them on 3 factors #1 most Important HORSE POWER #2 Weight (head weight and Ground pressure) #3 ability to get through a 36" gate opening with out tearing up the grass
always go with the biggest machine your pocket book can handle I have never found a space my 7015 cant get into I have never been disappointed by the power or the performance I have put close to 6000 hours om my machines and can attest to their durability and their power! Sandvic teeth from New River is the way to go and for crying out loud sharpen the teeth on the machine and save your self a ton of money! 
PM me Id be happy to tell you what ever you want to know as well as some horror stories abot some other fake brands out there that are nothing short of Snake oil!


----------



## rlsaloga (Sep 8, 2013)

*Questions*

I have a tree service business in San Bernardino,CA. I am looking for a tree service business in a non competing area of Southern California that I could ask some business questions about stump grinding. 
Specifically, how much do you charge per inch or do you use a different method of charging?
What is your minimum charge?
How much do you charge for other things such as distance, ease of access, slopes, hills, being close to other trees or buildings?
What do you do about sprinklers that get damaged when stump grinding?
I have had a stump grinder for several years but only used it in connection with tree removals and I would now like to get some stump grinding only jobs.
Thank you. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Sep 8, 2013)

rlsaloga said:


> I have a tree service business in San Bernardino,CA. I am looking for a tree service business in a non competing area of Southern California that I could ask some business questions about stump grinding.
> Specifically, how much do you charge per inch or do you use a different method of charging?
> What is your minimum charge?
> How much do you charge for other things such as distance, ease of access, slopes, hills, being close to other trees or buildings?
> ...



Is your machine self propeled? how great are your sales skills? How great is your Service? I have the best equipment and I am the most experienced operator in the state I charge 200 per hour for my grinding! .... my machine is easily twice as fast as any one else in the state and I charge accordingly I don't want all the work, I only want the work from the customers that want their job done perfectly the first time! and I sell my self as such! if you charge by the inch you screw the customer on small stumps and you screw your self on big stumps! I started my business in the grinding business and I moved into the tree business because the other tree service businesses in my area forgot the Service in tree service!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 8, 2013)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> Is your machine self propeled? how great are your sales skills? How great is your Service? I have the best equipment and I am the most experienced operator in the state I charge 200 per hour for my grinding! .... my machine is easily twice as fast as any one else in the state and I charge accordingly I don't want all the work, I only want the work from the customers that want their job done perfectly the first time! and I sell my self as such! if you charge by the inch you screw the customer on small stumps and you screw your self on big stumps! I started my business in the grinding business and I moved into the tree business because the other tree service businesses in my area forgot the Service in tree service!



I try to get $300 a hour for my Carlton sp8018 trx.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 9, 2013)

rlsaloga said:


> I have a tree service business in San Bernardino,CA. I am looking for a tree service business in a non competing area of Southern California that I could ask some business questions about stump grinding.
> Specifically, how much do you charge per inch or do you use a different method of charging?
> What is your minimum charge?
> How much do you charge for other things such as distance, ease of access, slopes, hills, being close to other trees or buildings?
> ...



Determine your charge out rate based on your ownership and operating costs plus profit and risk. There are lots of past threads discussing how to do this. Once you have your charge out rate, then just estimate the amount of time you will need at each job. Include travel time, access, setting up the site, gate/fence removal/replacement in estimating the time on the job. If you have to haul the mulch, I always charge the same rate as grinding (I could be using that time grinding elsewhere, so why should you get a discount). For larger stumps, it usually works out that the price for grinding is the same as the price for hauling all the mulch. 

Minimum charge is 1 hour, but that's because around here traffic always dictates how long your travel will be.

As stated above, never charge per inch. That's because the volume of the stump squares with increase in size (remember high school math). 

If we break something (window from thrown rock), sprinkler system etc, we either fix it ourselves or arrange to have it fixed.


----------



## imagineero (Sep 9, 2013)

There's no money in stump grinding in my opinion - at least not in the smaller machine class. I've had a couple smaller grinders (20~30hp), and fairly good quality ones, but I'd never own one again. There's so much competition for stumps, that the prices on stumps which can be ground with small machines puts you squarely in lawn mowing territory. You've got to make minimum $200/hour grinding stumps with a small machine to get anywhere, and the money just isn't there. Worse, when you have a small machine, you will be tempted to throw in grinding for free to win tree work. I sub out all my stumps now, and make more money that way.

I'd buy another machine for sure, but it would be 80hp+ maybe an SC85 or an RG100. Or the big tracked bandit machine. I know a couple guys running machines in that class and they clean up, $400~$500/hour. At that rate, it's worth taking the machine out. 

Shaun


----------



## deevo (Sep 9, 2013)

imagineero said:


> There's no money in stump grinding in my opinion - at least not in the smaller machine class. I've had a couple smaller grinders (20~30hp), and fairly good quality ones, but I'd never own one again. There's so much competition for stumps, that the prices on stumps which can be ground with small machines puts you squarely in lawn mowing territory. You've got to make minimum $200/hour grinding stumps with a small machine to get anywhere, and the money just isn't there. Worse, when you have a small machine, you will be tempted to throw in grinding for free to win tree work. I sub out all my stumps now, and make more money that way.
> 
> I'd buy another machine for sure, but it would be 80hp+ maybe an SC85 or an RG100. Or the big tracked bandit machine. I know a couple guys running machines in that class and they clean up, $400~$500/hour. At that rate, it's worth taking the machine out.
> 
> Shaun



Funny how things are in some regions, I know your in Aussie.... I do about $20,000-30,000 in stumps per year with my SC252. Not my favourite thing to do (stumps) but makes me money. After I buy my tracked lift I am gonna go after a 2550 or something bigger. But for now will keep on chugging along with the 252!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 9, 2013)

For the type of grinding I do my sc 602 out performs a self propelled my best day was 127 stumps ranging from 40 inch to 10 inch all grind and leave. I can usually do 40 stumps in 2 to 3 hrs and here stumps don't pay what they do in ya'alls neck of the bush. here the big jobs are 12 to 15 per stump and quite scattered out!


----------



## tidy (Sep 11, 2013)

hey Shaun,

Its Chris from tidy trees. Whats your analysis of the competition in Sydney when it comes to grinding contractors with larger (60+hp) machines? I hear large stumps are getting done pretty cheap by the established guys so competion is probably tight also. Theres a guy charging 260/hr with a tracked vermeer 60hp and he isnt even a new player.


----------



## treeman75 (Sep 15, 2013)

Im buying a stumper and trying to decide on a pull behind or a smaller one. Im looking at a morbark D76 or a D52 and not sure on a pull behind. what do you guys think of the morbarks?


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 15, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> Im buying a stumper and trying to decide on a pull behind or a smaller one. Im looking at a morbark D76 or a D52 and not sure on a pull behind. what do you guys think of the morbarks?



Not sure about mobark but I know they make quality chippers debarkers etc. I had a small one and sold it then i bid on a large grinding project and won so bought my tow behind. Pull behinds shine on golf course or projects requiring more than average travel stump to stump imo. Larger 60 plus hp walk alongs are nice too,what made me go with mine was shaft drive, its smooth strong power to the stump.


----------



## treevet (Sep 16, 2013)

Demo'ed the brandy new Toro STX 38 Sat and all day today. In love and jumping off the cliff to the tune of about $25k. First demo in the area with 8 hrs. when we got it. Try it you'll like it. :kilt:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 16, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Not sure about mobark but I know they make quality chippers debarkers etc. I had a small one and sold it then i bid on a large grinding project and won so bought my tow behind. Pull behinds shine on golf course or projects requiring more than average travel stump to stump imo. Larger 60 plus hp walk alongs are nice too,what made me go with mine was shaft drive, its smooth strong power to the stump.



The morbarks grinders had some design problems that had to be sent back to the factory for retrofit. Never used one myself.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 16, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> The morbarks grinders had some design problems that had to be sent back to the factory for retrofit. Never used one myself.



Me neither, I just wish we had soil instead of boulders and granite and quartz lol teeth don't last long here :monkey:


----------



## treevet (Sep 17, 2013)

Did the deal today and they are putting one together for me.

Got it a little less than expected. Very nice niche stumper, I still have a 60 hp tow behind.

TORO STX-38 Stump Grinder

Can change teeth in about 20 mins or less Ropey, and they have 3 sides.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey guys, sort of a hijack, but I'm in the market for stump grinder if any of you guys know of one for sale or will be for sale this winter. Prefer self propelled. Needing work is fine.

I have a lot of hours on a Super RG50 and a RG1625. No comparison. The RG50 makes stumping a nice money maker. The small grinders are good for small companies that want to offer the entire package when bidding a job. They do pretty good if you have sharp teeth, but production isn't really in the equation.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 17, 2013)

treevet said:


> Did the deal today and they are putting one together for me.
> 
> Got it a little less than expected. Very nice niche stumper, I still have a 60 hp tow behind.
> 
> ...



nice one tv it's dedicated I suppose it won't double as a dingo ?


----------



## thestumpsurgeon (Sep 18, 2013)

*stx teeth*

Hey guys, New here and have a question.
Does anyone else make teeth for the toro stx 26 grinder other than Toro?
Sorry for hijack.


----------



## treevet (Sep 20, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> nice one tv it's dedicated I suppose it won't double as a dingo ?



No it is straightup stumper.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, just bought a brand new tier 4 Duetz 77hp for our Vermeer 672. Got five more hp and tiered for a few years.
Emission Standards: USA: Nonroad Diesel Engines

Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## Jimma (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm struggling trying to navigate this site so I may be in the wrong area. But I have an easy question, I think. I have a Rayco 1635a super Jr stump grinder. The gas tank has a tube attached to the gas line that goes down into the tank. This tube is plastic and has been damaged and I run out of gas with a quarter tank still left in the tank and sometimes when theres plenty of gas and I am on a slope. My question is, how does that tube attach. It is attached to a medal fitting on top of the tank. I thought it was threaded, but it just spins. Don't see how you could get a clip on it from inside the tank, but that may be. Anyone every take one off?


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Nov 27, 2013)

Jimma said:


> Hey guys, I'm struggling trying to navigate this site so I may be in the wrong area. But I have an easy question, I think. I have a Rayco 1635a super Jr stump grinder. The gas tank has a tube attached to the gas line that goes down into the tank. This tube is plastic and has been damaged and I run out of gas with a quarter tank still left in the tank and sometimes when theres plenty of gas and I am on a slope. My question is, how does that tube attach. It is attached to a medal fitting on top of the tank. I thought it was threaded, but it just spins. Don't see how you could get a clip on it from inside the tank, but that may be. Anyone every take one off?


If it just spins on the top you are either stripped or you have a bulk head fitting ..... In which case there is a nut below your hose barb that needs to be twisted out. remove the whole fitting and go to your local hose shop and have a new tank draw made for your fuel tank should have enough fuel to run for 8 hours or better just keep it above 1/3 of a tank! Depending on size (3/8 NPT probly) I have found tank draws at local heavy truck shops as well.


----------



## Jimma (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Fairbanks. It to be a bulk head fitting ( cylindrical with another hose fitting screwed into it for the gas line). But doesn't seem to have a nut under the hase connection. I take it, you mean inside the tank. I checked the inside with a telescoping mirror.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 28, 2013)

kinburn said:


> I'm new to this site, but for the past few years I have been doing the stump grinder rental thing, its time I guess to buy my own. it will either be a brush bandit 2150 or a vermeer sc252, does any know if there is a site that has compared either model or should I be looking at another model. I limited by choices by the number of dealers in my area of what I can choose. Any help would be appreciated. Both have good products as I have had both vermeer and brush bandit chippers in my fleet.
> 
> cheers



Our Dosko is more productive than either of those.
Jeff
http://www.dosko.com/stump_grinders.asp


----------



## Jimma (Nov 30, 2013)

I've been stump grinding for many years and had a variety of grinders. I'd be very surprised if your Dosko was any where near as productive as my machines, but if it is, Good luck and God bless.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 2, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a like new rayco rg1635sj, let me know. Only has 60 hours on it. Greenteeth. 35hp Briggs Vanguaard. 2-speed travel, hydraulic steering. Nice clean machine. Officially out of tree care as of this spring so just sat most of the summer - rented out to another tree svc a couple of times just to keep new fuel in it. needs to go. $12,500. can ship/deliver. scott - AP 605.228.9350


----------



## gasboy22 (Aug 8, 2014)

treevet said:


> No it is straightup stumper.


is it worth trading in my stx26.


----------

